# Question for you Maryland Milk Guys...



## SoMdRelicHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

I found this bottle sometime ago around an old house site I was metal detecting. It is my favorite milk I own and the only one of this type. I wish I had more!! I have bunches of Chestnuts, Wakefields, Thompsons, Fairfield Etc. but only one of this type. I was just wondering if anyone knew anything about it? I've heard there was a Southern Maryland Bottling Company but being as I'm fairly new to the bottling world, I don't (other than the internet) know where to look for information pertaining to them... Does anyone know if the Leonardtown Dairy bottled their own milk? Is there a book of Maryland Milks I should be aware of? Thanks for the input guys!!


----------



## waskey (Oct 11, 2010)

I am quite a big Maryland milk bottle collector but I collect milks mainly from Baltimore and Howard County(preferably Ellicott City) but I have a good bit of knowledge on other Maryland milks also. Ive seen a good amount of the Leonardtown quarts and pints but never seen the half pint so it could be a good one but Im not entirely sure. Let me know if you come across any Ellicott City, Md milks or Baltimore area milks.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't know how close the locality of Indian Head, MD is to you, but I have this one and it could be yours for $3 + shipping, if you are interested lemme know..


----------



## SoMdRelicHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  waskey
> I am quite a big Maryland milk bottle collector but I collect milks mainly from Baltimore and Howard County(preferably Ellicott City) but I have a good bit of knowledge on other Maryland milks also. Ive seen a good amount of the Leonardtown quarts and pints but never seen the half pint so it could be a good one but Im not entirely sure. Let me know if you come across any Ellicott City, Md milks or Baltimore area milks.


 Nice. I've never seen one before and it's so close to home for me it's almost my home town. It is for sure my favorite! I'd like to have more... Where does one come across these?? And I will keep my eyes peeled for the ones you like. Maybe we can trade if you have some leonardtowns lol. Know anything about the Southern Maryland bottling works? I'd love to learn about them. I don't know much about bottles but I do know I have some odd ball milks.... I'll scour them for you when I get home tonight...


----------



## SoMdRelicHunter (Oct 11, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> I don't know how close the locality of Indian Head, MD is to you, but I have this one and it could be yours for $3 + shipping, if you are interested lemme know..


 That's real close actually... E-mail me. I'll take it for $3.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 11, 2010)

You realize, of course, that constitutes a 100% mark-up on the face value of the bottle, do you not? []

 ..email sent...


----------



## div2roty (Oct 11, 2010)

Nothing to add really, except that I was born in Leonardtown MD.


----------



## SoMdRelicHunter (Oct 12, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> You realize, of course, that constitutes a 100% mark-up on the face value of the bottle, do you not? []
> 
> ..email sent...


 Hell, it's worse than that... I think it's closer to 10,000%!! [8D] lol
 Replying to E-mail now.


----------



## SoMdRelicHunter (Oct 12, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  div2roty
> 
> Nothing to add really, except that I was born in Leonardtown MD.


 Oh yeah? How long did you live here?


----------



## div2roty (Oct 12, 2010)

> Oh yeah? How long did you live here?


 
 1980-85.  My mom coached the girls field hockey team to a state championship during those years.


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Oct 12, 2010)

hey i like this milk, i am interested in buying it....


----------

